# Swamp witch background music?



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Midnight Syndicate has a track on their *Dungeons & Dragons: Official Role-Playing Soundtrack* called 'The Fens of Sargath', but 1) It's only 1 1/2 minutes long -- so looping it might get boring/annoying, and 2) probably wouldn't work if you're going for a cajun or voodoo-type theme.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you want a swamp witch speaking lines or more effects stuff?
If you have some ideas of what you want, post them, I can do them for you...let me know! 
(I've got a high quality mic setup as I do some voicework/singing in a strictly amature status - for fun.  )


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always like this track;






It has the creepy music along with the sounds.

Oh, and don't let the title fool you...despite the title, there are no actual screams.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

@ Saruman - that is really awesome! I agree i think it might be a little too short 
@ frankie's girl - umm i think im looking more for like actual music like ...hmm..i dunno gramophone,oldish,crackling type stuff...its hard to explain lol but when i hear the music i'll know. I'd love to take you up on the voice acting some time tho, that is just cool. 
@pumpkinhead- thanks fer the post! I really liked this ...i think i might use this in another section of my haunt!

I really appreciate the feed back..if you can think of anything else let me know


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

mikieofthedead said:


> @ Saruman - that is really awesome! I agree i think it might be a little too short
> @ frankie's girl - umm i think im looking more for like actual music like ...hmm..i dunno gramophone,oldish,crackling type stuff...its hard to explain lol but when i hear the music i'll know. I'd love to take you up on the voice acting some time tho, that is just cool.
> @pumpkinhead- thanks fer the post! I really liked this ...i think i might use this in another section of my haunt!
> 
> I really appreciate the feed back..if you can think of anything else let me know


No worries. 

There is a site to check out http://www.freesound.org/ that has a large amount of sound effects that you can use to put together ambient noise. I found several crackle-effect type sounds searching by "old, vinyl, record" and the like. They should have a pretty nice library of stuff to help you out!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I should have something that would work for you, i have all kinds of SFX for just about any haunt theme.
PM me an email addy & i'll shoot you some files when i get back from vacation this Fri.

I have old phono / scratch effects that i can add into anything if needed....


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

@ Frankie's Girl - omg, i totally forgot about that freeaudio site. Just got some decent cackles from there -thanks!
@ Dark lord - sounds good! i just pm'd you!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=19193484&ac=now
I'm not sure what sound you want. I googled gypsy music


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Gypsy music is an awesome idea...never thought about that, thanks diggerc!


----------



## oddbean (Aug 20, 2006)

I like a series of CDs titled Pumpkinland I, II and III. It is background mood music. I really like one titled "Swamp" and the other "Creature". 

http://www.nobodyrecords.com/Pumpkinland.htm


----------

